# Free picks with over 92% hit rate



## Legacypicks (Jun 23, 2017)

Hello ladies and gentleman. I am new to this forum and I would like to help people make serious cash and not waste their hard earned money to the bookies. I don't like to disclose my secrets however I can assure you that my picks have over 80% hit rate. I only place bets on Inplay matches.. Where there is a live football match going on around the world I will analyze each match and before I place my bets. every match is analyzed 24 hours before kickoff and where I see a goal coming I place my bet with a very high strike rate.. I know it sounds too good to be true but believe me when I say I know what I'm doing and I have been doing this for too long. I don't loose, I refuse to loose to the books. Just like everyone else I lost alot of money to the bookies untill years of testing and Reading the odds and stats I figured out how to smash these bookies. There is no such thing as 100% guarantee tip but winning over 80% of your bets will give you back tones of cash.  If anyone of you guys are interested and want to try it out for a day I'm am willing to help and promise if you are betting Asian hadicap Inplay matches you will see a big difference in your bankroll by end of the day. That's my promise to you all. Inbox me or email me at ikarmali7@gmail.com and I will get back to you as soon as possible. We have a lot of play for Friday. Place your bet and collect your cash before the game ends. I am a man of my words try it and see it for yourself. 

Legacypicks


----------



## Sjkoncept (Sep 5, 2017)

I will think about it


----------

